# Dark Disciples June 2011



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

* Dark Disciples June '11 *









Welcome to June's Dark Disciples announcement thread and this time I have got it up pretty much on time :biggrin:

The June Disciples are:-

*Thread Starters*
*Doelago* 38
*MetalHandkerchief*  35
*tu_shan82* 28
*Words_of_Truth* 25
*ChaosDefilerofUlthuan* 23
*Azkaellon* 23
*midnightkid333* 22
*Cypher871* 17
*Varakir* 16
*Bane_of_Kings* 15
*Bubblematrix* 15
*D-A-C* 15	

*Posters*

*MetalHandkerchief * 668
*KhainiteAssassin *625
*Maidel * 595	

A goodly mix of Dark Disciples this time round, new faces, re-entries into the rank and of those that have managed to retain the green name.

Welcome to those that have become Dark Disciples for the first time, well done and we hope you enjoy ad free browsing and a bit of banter in the hidden areas!




> *What Does It Mean?*
> Being a Dark Disciple means you're a stand out poster. You get access to some of the features our supporters enjoy and some new hidden ones, get a cool new award and a month (or more) of standing out in the crowd.
> 
> *So - how do you become a Dark Disciple?*
> ...


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Congratulations everyone! Khorne is pleased!


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Congratulations, everyone!

I still haven't met Khorne... .


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Dammit, so close :laugh:

Well done everyone who achieved it.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks very much, and congratulations to everyone else who received it


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Grats to all the folks who got the award!


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Congratz everyone who kept theres... I ran out of steam this month and it breaks my "had it every month since it was made thing" but no biggie see ya on this thread next moneth.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Oh wow, what's this? A shiny! Wait. I... made 35 threads...? 668 posts???!?

That.. Is scary.

Thankyou all, congrats to everyone else


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Mmm, that green name and award looks tasty, I'll have to try for it next month. =3


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

MY posts got split over 2 months


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Same :/ I was only like 5 posts off as well...


----------



## ChaosDefilerofUlthuan (Jan 25, 2011)

Congrats to everybody who gained it especially MHC for the double-earn.
(sorry aboytervigon but I bags bragging rights :taunt: :so_happy:

Anyways, better luck next time spanner94ezekial. 495~ posts is still epic. I personally prefer the thread method


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Well done everyone.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> Oh wow, what's this? A shiny! Wait. I... made 35 threads...? 668 posts???!?
> 
> That.. Is scary.
> 
> Thankyou all, congrats to everyone else


HAHA - most of mine and yours were arguing with each other


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Well chaos you just got it, I had it for about 6 months since I think it started in December.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Is there a page where you can find out how to get other awards?


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks Vash, I did win it before but it fell off, guess my return to 40k and the forums over the past few weeks has been full of threads 

Gratz to all the other earners, and good luck to everyone else for next month!


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Is there a page where you can find out how to get other awards?


Yep.

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=30737

I just stickied so it will be easier to find in the future.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Viscount Vash said:


> Yep.
> 
> http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=30737
> 
> I just stickied so it will be easier to find in the future.


Awesome ty.


----------



## MidnightKid333 (Feb 2, 2011)

thats a shame that boytervigon didnt get it. oh well. theres always next month lol


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Congratulations to all, good work


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I missed this one... 

For shame Serp, for shame... unish:


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Maidel said:


> HAHA - most of mine and yours were arguing with each other


No it wasn't. :threaten:

:laugh:


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> No it wasn't. :threaten:
> 
> :laugh:


I fairly certain they were. 






(This could go on a while.... In fact, if we keep it up long enough, we could do 500 posts each solely in this thread.)


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Maidel said:


> I fairly certain they were.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let's save it, I bet we can find something legitimate to argue about before next month! :wink:


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> Let's save it, I bet we can find something legitimate to argue about before next month! :wink:


Not the way things are going - I keep agreeing with you.

Somethings gone wrong in the universe!


----------

